# Arctic Liquid Freezer II - Kühlung bleibt aus



## SAVARD (6. November 2020)

Hallo!

Soeben die oben genannte AIO (360mm) installiert und es passierte Folgendes:

alles nach Anleitung installiert: Radiator in die Front, Lüfter ummontiert (nach außen, push) und anschließend den Kühler auf den CPU installiert. Problem: Kühlung bleibt aus, schon beim Hochfahren drehen die Chassi-Fans komplett hoch weil der Rechner mit > 90° hochfährt.

Ich also wieder abmontiert: Kühlpaste hat sich nicht wirklich flächendeckend verteilt und was das Schlimmste war: beim Hochfahren klackerte der "Kühler" der auf dem CPU sitzt. Ein richtig lautes Klackern, jedes mal, wenn ich den Rechner hochfahre.

Montagefehler sollten mir eigentlich nicht unterlaufen sein, is ja nicht sonderlich schwer.

Was könnte das klackern sein? Müsste die WLP schon nach 5 Minuten Betriebszeit flächendeckend verteilt sein oder ist das ein Zeichen, dass doch Druck gefehlt haben könnte bei der Installation?


Irre: den alten Luftkühler wieder draufmontiert, sitzt ebenfalls fest, Kühlung ist wunderbar vorhanden  - der klackert aber auch ein wenig, wenn auch leise?!?!?!

Grüße

edit: ok hab das problem des klackerns gefunden: kabel kam leicht an den lüfter der graka.  vielleicht war auch das der auslöser fürs klackern an der wakü... ?!

aber die kühlleistung fehlte trotzdem. vllt WLP?


----------



## drstoecker (6. November 2020)

Starte die aio mal ausgebaut neben dem Rechner wenn es geht. Schau ob die Pumpe läuft (Vibration) und Fass die Schläuche mal an ob da Bewegung drin ist. Das eine „lüfterkabel“ an der Pumpe ist aber angeschlossen sowie alle drei Lüfter und der minilüfter? Drehen auch alle?


----------



## SAVARD (6. November 2020)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Starte die aio mal ausgebaut neben dem Rechner wenn es geht. Schau ob die Pumpe läuft (Vibration) und Fass die Schläuche mal an ob da Bewegung drin ist. Das eine „lüfterkabel“ an der Pumpe ist aber angeschlossen sowie alle drei Lüfter und der minilüfter? Drehen auch alle?


wenn ich meinen eigenen text so lese dann denke ich selbst auch ich bin ein absoluter amateur. aber ganz so unfähig bin ich gar nicht,  also:

ich hab die aio jetzt mal zur seite gepackt, da ich den rechner wieder zurückgesetzt habe sozusagen.

angeschlossen war das ganze konstrukt per cpu_fan_header und ja, alle 3 lüfter außen drehen und der kleine lüfter an der pumpe dreht auch. die 3 lüfter habe ich ummontiert, die sitzen nach außen zeigend in der front, pusten die luft durch den radiator. vibration und fluss im schlauch habe ich jetzt nicht kontrolliert bzw. abgestastet.

wie gesagt, die WLP macht mir sorgen. hab nen ausreichenden klecks in die mitte gehauen, nach dem montieren und starten (~15 minuten so laufen lassen insgesamt) ist die wärmeleitpaste nicht wirklich großflächig verteilt. die montage ist ja aber eigentlich easy, da kann eigentlich nix schief gegangen sein... ?!

könnte das aber an der schlechten verteilung liegen, dass der auf 90° im idle springt? also sozusagen garkeine kühlung? müsste ja immerhin ein bisschen gekühlt werden, waren ca. 40-50% gedeckt.

vllt doch anpressdruck zu gering oder sowas? saß eigentlich alles bombenfest...


----------



## SAVARD (6. November 2020)

hier mal bebildert, hab sie grad noch mal angeschlossen. alle Lüfter drehen, an den Schläuchen spüre ich nichts.

edit: hatte jetzt auch die "pumpe" in der hand und die bewegt sich auch null, nur der Lüfter dreht. defekt?


----------



## drstoecker (6. November 2020)

Hört sich nach defekter Pumpe an, hab auch was vor kurzem gelesen von einer Revision 2!


----------



## SAVARD (7. November 2020)

na super, die erste aio und dann gleich sowas. mist, dann muss die wohl zurück.

hab jetzt auch noch bissl Wärmeleitpaste aufgetrieben und das gerade noch mal versucht, daran hats dann auch nicht gelegen. da findet gar keine Kühlung statt, das teil kratzt manchmal an den 100 grad. schade. retour dann halt 

naja, wurde schon paranoid und hab das stromkabel erstmal gesucht.


----------



## IICARUS (7. November 2020)

Hört sich nach einem defekt an und ganz davon abgesehen müsste ja im Bios wenn sich die Pumpe drehen würde auch eine Drehzahl mit ausgeben und die wird bei solch eine Pumpe bestimmt um die 2000 U/min beziehen. Genaure Drehzahl müsstest du der Bedienungsanleitung raus entnehmen. Was du prüfen kannst ist das die Pumpe im Bios auf DC für Spannung Regulierung steht und auch auf volle 100%. Aber wenn es schon klackert, dann deutet es schon eher auf ein defekt hin.


----------



## SAVARD (7. November 2020)

im bios werden mir am cpu_fan so um die 1700 rpm angezeigt, das dürften allerdings die fans am radiator sein, nehme ich an. 

da alles über einen stecker geregelt ist, müsste die rpm ja eigentlich höher sein, weil pumpe + 40mm-lüfter ja auch dran hängen. oder hab ich jetzt einen denkfehler?

also wenn man spüren müsste, dass die pumpe arbeitet wenn ich das teil in der hand halte, dann kann ich definitiv sagen: nein, keine anzeichen von leben, außer eben der kleine 40mm-fan der arbeitet


----------



## Sickboy-Plo (7. November 2020)

SAVARD schrieb:


> im bios werden mir am cpu_fan so um die 1700 rpm angezeigt, das dürften allerdings die fans am radiator sein, nehme ich an.
> 
> da alles über einen stecker geregelt ist,


hä wie, verstehe ich das jetzt richtig?
Pumpe und alle Lüfter laufen über einen Anschluss?

Welches MOBO ist den verbaut, kann mir nicht vorstellen das da nur 1 Lüfter Anschluss zur verfügung steht.

Wichtig ist das du Pumpe und Radi Lüfter getrennt regeln kannst


----------



## Narbennarr (7. November 2020)

SAVARD schrieb:


> im bios werden mir am cpu_fan so um die 1700 rpm angezeigt, das dürften allerdings die fans am radiator sein, nehme ich an.
> 
> da alles über einen stecker geregelt ist, müsste die rpm ja eigentlich höher sein, weil pumpe + 40mm-lüfter ja auch dran hängen. oder hab ich jetzt einen denkfehler?


Hast du. Wenn mehrere Lüfter etc an einem Anschluss hängen kann nur die Drehzahl EINES Gerätes ausgelesen werden. Im Fall der Liquid Freezer II Rev. einer Radiatorlüfter.

Zieh den kleinen Lüfter mal ab (kleiner Stecker unterseite), dann kannst du besser abschätzen ob sich darin was tut. Lüfterkurve natürlich auf volle Pulle stellen dafür


----------



## SAVARD (7. November 2020)

Sickboy-Plo schrieb:


> hä wie, verstehe ich das jetzt richtig?
> Pumpe und alle Lüfter laufen über einen Anschluss?
> 
> Welches MOBO ist den verbaut, kann mir nicht vorstellen das da nur 1 Lüfter Anschluss zur verfügung steht.
> ...


asus prime z370

ich meinte, dass das einzige kabel was am mobo befestigt wird, ein pwm-stecker ist, welcher am cpu_fan befestigt wird. daher ist es schwer auszulesen, was wie schnell dreht.

ich schließe sie gleich noch mal provisorisch an und höre noch mal genau hin. aber ich gehe auch von einem defekt aus, da ist ja wirklich 0 Kühlleistung...


----------



## SAVARD (7. November 2020)

hab das ganze ding an den pumpenheader angeschlossen und den kleinen fan getrennt - kein mucks zu hören.


----------



## davidwigald11 (7. November 2020)

Warte mal, die Pumpe musste einen eigenen Anschluss haben. In der Regel ein 3 Pin Anschluss.
Die werden getrennt geregelt. Schließ mal bitte die Pumpe an cpu_fan an und die Lüfter an irgendeinem sys_fan
Weil irgendwie hört sich das so an, als wäre die Pumpe gar nicht angeschlossen.


SAVARD schrieb:


> hab das ganze ding an den pumpenheader angeschlossen und den kleinen fan getrennt - kein mucks zu hören.


----------



## SAVARD (7. November 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Warte mal, die Pumpe musste einen eigenen Anschluss haben. In der Regel ein 3 Pin Anschluss.
> Die werden getrennt geregelt. Schließ mal bitte die Pumpe an cpu_fan an und die Lüfter an irgendeinem sys_fan
> Weil irgendwie hört sich das so an, als wäre die Pumpe gar nicht angeschlossen.


aus der pumpe läuft lediglich der 4-pin-pwm. ich kann also nur alles gemeinsam anschließen oder gar nichts. die lüfter drehen alle, die pumpe macht keinen mucks.

hier ein auszug von computerbase:
Der Liquid Freezer II wirkt schlicht, aber durchdacht: Auf Zusätze wie Beleuchtung verzichtet der Hersteller nach wie vor. Dafür werden die Anschlusskabel der Lüfter unter dem Textilmantel der Schläuche durchgeführt und von der Pumpeneinheit übernommen. Das verhindert Kabelsalat und ermöglicht sowohl die gesamte Stromversorgung als auch die Steuerung der Kühlung mit nur einem 4-Pin-Lüfteranschluss.


----------



## davidwigald11 (7. November 2020)

Dann hab ich nichts gesagt, sorry mein Fehler 
Das sieht dann wirklich nach einem Defekt aus.


----------



## SAVARD (7. November 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Dann hab ich nichts gesagt, sorry mein Fehler
> Das sieht dann wirklich nach einem Defekt aus.


kein problem, ich hab die auch als erstes in der hand gehabt und dachte "da fehlt doch n stecker!" 

jap, retour mach ich montag fertig, dienstag wird das ersatzmodell geliefert. ich werde berichten


----------



## Bonja_Banana (7. November 2020)

Hm ich klinke mich hier mal ein. Ich hab ein ähnliches Problem mit der AiO. Bei mir wird aber egal auf welchem PWM Stecker ich das Kabel anstecke nicht mal eine Umdrehung im Bios angezeigt und regeln lässt sich da auch nichts. Hier kann man wohl auch von einem Defekt ausgehen oder ? Es dreht sich auch nur der mittlere Lüfter ganz langsam, die beiden äußeren drehen sich nicht.


----------



## SAVARD (7. November 2020)

also ich kann dir nur sagen, dass ich die lüfter hätte regeln können, hab ich nie gemacht. aber alle hatten den gleichen speed, klingt ebenfalls nicht gut, was will man groß falsch machen bei nur einem kabel?


----------



## RotheMan (19. November 2020)

Bei mir werden min. 2500 Umdrehungen angezeigt. Besitze die 120er Variante.


----------

